# Amazing pumpkin carvings......



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I thought this would be a great thread to put pumpkin carvings on and inspire us all. Post any kewl carvings you find or better yet have done 


I saw this one on the images for Halloween art and was blown away by the detail


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

That's one of my all-time favorite extreme pumpkins.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok, here are some of my favorites:

These are just dang impressive!




















This one is just plain funny.











These two just bring out the sci-fi geek in me.




















And this one is very cool. I want to try carving this at Halloween this year.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh I love them and now I have to try a jack this year omg he's kewl


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

These are amazing designs.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Just awesome, very inspirational.

But, really, how many of US here have the amount of time needed to dedicate to any detailed work like that in the week leading up to the BIG NIGHT....


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Haha I know I don't half the time I buy tons of pumpkins and don't manage to get them carved..... Too much going on and then I regret not getting it done somehow one of the most important icons of halloween always falls to the last of my to do lists  One of my favorite holiday things Jack-o-lanterns. Don't get me wrong. I do one or two, but usually with just the normal generic carving..
One of my goals this year make inspirational pumpkins


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

It has become a tradition in our family to carve pumpkins one evening the week before Halloween. I think if I skipped that, my girls would really be mad at me!!

Of course, we are no where near that skill level. I was happy last year when my five year old actually put two eyes on her pumpkin. And every year, my oldest puts eye lashes on her!! C'mon, eye lashes??

Way to many girls in my house.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

The one with predator is just mind boggling, it looks like you'd definitely lose a finger if you try sticking it in his mouth. Its so animated looking. I love the death star, hehe and the skelly face is wicked as well, very lifelike. I love the pumpkin massacre, hes got a face in his hand? lol Id probably pee my pants if I saw that in person.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Here are a few more that I enjoy.

This one is an impressive display of detailed carving in the traditional "through the skin" style.










This one is just hysterical. I mean, I know it's not a traditional Halloween carving, but it's still great.










And this one is great. This is another style I might actually try this year. Traditional eyes and 3D carved teeth.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

These are all from the same carver, who has a video example of his carving techniques on a blog.

*Extreme Pumpkin Carving 101*


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Holy crap those make mine look like sh#t .


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

My son desperately wanted to do that cannibal pumpkin last year, we just ran out of time! I have no front yard, so I was thinking of using funkins and putting him on the roof!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh wow I think that's great a pumpkin carving night can be lots of fun. I usually carve mine the day of or the night before and never get them done..... what a good idea for a family evening event  Pumpkin soup and pumpkin carving anyone with toasted pumpkin seeds to boot? I hear it calling my name this year for sure. 

With this year's Halloween being on the weekend you think they'd last from Monday til then?

I love all these pics of amazing pumpkins people are posting I'm in awe


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Those are some great carvings.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Those pumpkins are absolutely incredible !!!!


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

Wow. My past carvings look sad and pitiful now! I am REALLY going to have to step up my game this year. I was thinking about that Jack Skellington one.... Since that's our theme this year (and I carved Zero last year).... I'm gonna see about getting some better tools this year, as all of mine are starting to fall apart from years of wear tear and abuse... We usually carve anywhere from 5-10 pumpkins, including a BigMac...posted below.. he's my alltime favorite from a couple years ago....


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

those are some amazing designs!!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

i want the death star one! That hamburger is funny! Love those pumpkins you must have alot of time and patience to do those.


----------

